# Gloves in Competition



## MediumSolver (Aug 5, 2015)

Is it legal to wear gloves or other covering in competition? My hands get all sweaty and I lose traction on the cube, and I couldn't find anything against them from skimming the regulations. Anybody know otherwise?


----------



## NeilH (Aug 5, 2015)

I don't know, but try using baby powder on your hands. I heard it helps with grip.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Aug 5, 2015)

Chalk is what i used, otherwise i've read the entire rule book and didn't see anything about gloves being illegal
P.S. if u use a tiled/stickerless cube the effects of sweaty hands is much worse than on stickered


----------



## obelisk477 (Aug 5, 2015)

Try some textured tiles


----------



## Animorpher13 (Aug 5, 2015)

I actually wanted to bring some finger-less gloves to my next comp for some cool footage. I wonder if those would be okay?


----------



## rubikmaster (Aug 5, 2015)

MediumSolver said:


> Is it legal to wear gloves or other covering in competition? My hands get all sweaty and I lose traction on the cube, and I couldn't find anything against them from skimming the regulations. Anybody know otherwise?



I'm pretty sure it's legal to wear gloves, but I think they could hinder your times unless they're fingerless. I guess you could also bring some chalk to the comp. Gymnasts and weightlifters use it to help with their grip so that could help as well, although in very small amounts since you wouldn't want chalk all over your cube.


----------



## Dene (Aug 5, 2015)

Gloves are fine.


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 17, 2015)

That's good to know, especially in winter months. You might want to wear winter gloves so your hands aren't cold while solving.


----------



## Wylie28 (Oct 18, 2015)

i bring dishsoap to competitions and wash my hand before the every event.


----------

